# Any one with a Bessacarr E435 in or near Hertfordshire?



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking to buy one but would like to see one outside a dealers and find out what real owners think works and doesn't.
We're based in Ware Hertfordshire and the nearest one to us is a 5 hour round trip!

So any kind soul closer who could spare 30 mins for us to pop buy and look?

Thanks


----------

